# Coding OF ET tube insertion



## preema (Oct 29, 2009)

I just want to clarify coding of IV medications like Versed , Fentanyl, Nimbex etc with ET tube insertion (31500). 

I want to know whether we can code these IV medications separately in an ED chart with 31500, when it is not specified that these medications are given for the insertion of ET tube.


----------



## racheleporterwilliams (Oct 30, 2009)

since you're uncertain about the progress notes, query the physician.  usually the medications are coded for the facility.



preema said:


> I just want to clarify coding of IV medications like Versed , Fentanyl, Nimbex etc with ET tube insertion (31500).
> 
> I want to know whether we can code these IV medications separately in an ED chart with 31500, when it is not specified that these medications are given for the insertion of ET tube.


----------

